# ليه أسم الآم عورة وعيب ؟



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

فى حلقة من حلقات المسلسل السعودى المشهور ( طاش ما طاش ) على فكرة مكتبة الكونجرس طلبت حلقات من المسلسل ده علشان تحطها فى المكتبة 
وانا ساعات كنت بحب احضره بس مش بأنتظام على الرغم من ان اللهجة صعبة جداااااااا عليا لكن السعوديين دمهم خفيف وهما يعتبروا اخف دم فى دول الخليج 

فى الحلقة ديه , وهى قديمة جدا ومش فاكرة فى انهى موسم 
المهم كانوا بيتكلموا على ليه الناس بتتكسف تقول اسم والدتها ؟ 
وان ده غلط 
ولو حد عرف اسم والدة التانى ممكن يزله بيه ويقوله يا ابن فلانة وكأنها شتيمة :act31::act31:

بطلين المسلسل ناصر القصبى وعبد الله سدحان بيقابلوا فى الحلقة راجل متفتح ( او هو بيقول كده عن نفسه ) والراجل كان بيستنكر العادة ديه 
وبيدافع عن اسم الام وانه بالعكس لازم نفتخر بيه مش نتكسف منه 

المهم للمفارقة الكوميدية انهم بيسألوه فى اخر الحلقة طيب انت اسم والدتك ايه ؟ قالهم أم فلان :smile02:smile02 ومش رضى يقول اسمها علشان عيب 

وافتكر احنا فى مصر مش نختلف كتير , كتير بشوف فى الافلام وعلى الانترنت لما يحبوا يهينوا حد يقولوله يا ابن فلانه 

طيب ايه المشكلة فى كده مش فاهمه ؟ طيب ما هو ابنها فعلا ؟
ولا هى شبح يعنى فى الحياة خلفته وانتهى دورها ؟
وبعدين يقولوله كده على اساس انه تربية ستات يعنى ( ده حد قالى ان معناها كده ) 
طيب واللى بيشتم ده تربية مين انشاء الله ؟ اشباح ؟ ولا والده كان متجوز راجل ؟ ايه ده ؟ 

ديه اخرة التعب والحمل والرضاعة والتربية ؟ 

انا نفسى اعرف فين الاهانة فيها ؟ 
وليه لما يحبوا يشتموا حد يقولوا يا ابن سعاد ولا سهير وووو 
لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

*فى ثقافتنا " العربية " المرأة لها مكانة *
*خاصة لو كانت أم فالأم عندنا ( مُقدسة )*
*وكما قلتى أنتى بالنص*
*ديه اخرة التعب والحمل والرضاعة والتربية ؟*
*إذن أخرته هو تقديس لها ولمكانتها *​

*يتعرض الرجل منا للسب بأبيه فلا يكترث كثيراً*
*ولكن عند سبه بأمه يثور ( مهما كانت ثقافة الرجل )*
*هذا يدل على مكانة ( الأم ) المُقدسة عندنا*
*فلها محرابها الخاص الذى لا يدنسه المُدنسون *
*ومن طقوس الدخول لهذا المحراب *
*عدم ذكر أسمها *
*إذ يكفى أن أقول ( أمى )*
*لتتقدس مكانتها بدلاً من أن أقول ( فلانة )*
*لأن هناك ملاييين ( فلانة )*
*وليس هناك ألا ( أمى ) واحدة *​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

فى نظرى هذا ليس تقديس هذا اخفاء وتهميش 
انا ممكن اقول امى فلانة 
وانا مش بتكلم عن السب 
انا بتكلم ان حد لما يحب يشتم حد يكفى انه يقوله يا ابن فلانه , زى يا ابن سهير مثلا 
وديه تعتبر فى حد ذاتها شتيمة 
انما محدش بيشتم التانى يقوله يا ابن عادل ولو حد قال لحد كده مش بيعتبرها شتيمة 
وده اللى انا بتكلم فيه  
لا اعتقد ان ذكر اسمها مشكلة ولا اعتقد ان اخفائه تقديس 
بالعكس انى اذكر اسم الست اللى ربتنى بدل من اخفائه وكأنه حاجة عيب حد يتطلع عليها هو ده التقديس فى نظرى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

*يا أبن ( فلانة ) فى حد ذاتها مش شتيمة *
*وفى الثقافات الأسلامية أن البشر سيُدعُون بأسم أمهاتهم يوم القيامة*
*وهذا تقديس أسلامى ايضاً *
*لكن اذا كنت أنا " فلان " أبن " فلان "*
*دة على مستوى العالم والبشرية وخلق ربنا كله*
*فى الشرق وفى الغرب ومن يوم خلق السماوات والأرض*
*فلماذا سأدعوه بــ " يا بن فلانة "*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*خروجاً عن كافة الأعراف والمفاهيم والسُنة الألهية *
*ما هو الداعى ؟*
*دة سؤالى *​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

فى بعض الدول بيتحط اسم الام فى اسم الطفل عادى زى اسم الاب والابن بيتسمى بالاسمين ومفيش اى عيب فى كده 
طبعا ديه مش قضيتى علشان محدش يفتكر انى عايزة اغير القوانين 
بس انا قصدى ان فيه بعض الدول قانونا ده عادى جدا 
وفيه دول تانية انا ممكن اسمى نفسى اسمين ( اسم مركب يعنى ) اسمى الاول والتانى بيكون اسم والدتى زى مثلا Mary Kate 

بردو ده مش قضيتى 
الفكرة ان لما اقول يا ابن فلانة هو مش مجرد خروج عن العادة لان المفروض انه ابن فلانه فعلا ومفيش مشكلة لو اتنادى بأسمها 
المشكلة انه فعلا بيحمل اهانة على حسب ما اتقالى انه ممكن بيحمل فى معناه ان الشخص ده تربية واحدة ست , امال هو تربية مين ؟ مش عارفه ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

وبردو سبب سؤالى ليه اصلا لما حد يقولى يا ابن فلانة تعتبر اهانة من الاساس ؟ 
طيب ما هى فعلا امى , ايه سر اخفاء اسمها او عدم ذكره ؟ 
ليه تتاخد كأهانة اصلا ؟ حتى لو كانت خروج عن العادة ؟
انا شايفه فى نظرى ان ده بسبب التحقير من مكانة الام ليس الا وخصوصا الرجال مش يتنادوا بأسامى امهاتهم تعتبر اهانة ليهم 
هما رجال لازم يتنادوا بأسم رجال


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

وبردو للتاريخ ليس اكثر 
فى عصر من عصور البشرية يعرف بالعصر الامومى 
كان الابناء بينتسبوا للام والزوج ينتسب لعائلة زوجته وليس العكس 
لان كانت النساء هما الماسكين الاقتصاد وهما تقريبا اللى اخترعوا الزراعة وطوروها 
فكانوا هما رمز القبيلة او العشيرة 
لكن بعدها ظهر العصر الابوى اللى طورته بشكل كامل الدولة الرومانية 
وده ظهر لما الرجل اصبح هو اللى بيمتلك الاقتصاد والفلوس 
يعنى الموضوع كله كان في مين يمتلك الاقتصاد ويتحكم فيه

بس ده مش موضوعنا علشان مندخلش فى متاهات , ديه حاجة للتاريخ علشان اوضح ان كان فيه وقت اسم الام مش عيب خالص 
بالعكس ده كان هو اسم العائلة كلها 

ودلوقتى مش قادرة افهم ليه مجرد انى اقول اسمها عيب ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2013)

*.**.*

فكرة سآيدة يآ روز ومع آلوقت بقت بتستخدم فعلاً للغرض دآ " *شتيمة أو مضآيقة *"
يعنى ممكن آلشخص يتضآيق منهآ مش لإنه شآيفهآ عيب لكن علشآن عآرفهآ بتستخدم لإيه

سألت نفس آلسؤآل قبل كدآ ، ليه عيب أصلاً
إتقآلى إنه آلمعتآد بيتنآدى بإسم آلأم حآلياً لمجهولى آلنسب , فهمآنى طبعاً ..؟

وببسآطة أنآ بطلت أسأل عن آلحآجآت دى
وشآيفة إن قيمة آلست مش فى رأى آلمجتمع ولآ أفكآرهـ
*دى نآبعة من دآخلهآ * ..
 


*..*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> *ودلوقتى مش قادرة افهم ليه مجرد انى اقول اسمها عيب ؟*



*عيب لأنه خروج عن الأعراف واللياقة والعادات والتقاليد*
*مثل بالظبط لما أرد عليكى وأقول :*
*نعم يا " آنسة "*
*غير لما أقول ... **نعم يا " بت " *
*دى عيب ؟؟؟*
*مع أنك بنت فعلا *
*لو قدرتى تحدد لية اللفظة الأخيرة عيب*
*هتقدرى تحددى وتفهمى لية لما نقول يا بن فلانة عيب*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

إيمليــآ قال:


> *.**.*
> 
> فكرة سآيدة يآ روز ومع آلوقت بقت بتستخدم فعلاً للغرض دآ " *شتيمة أو مضآيقة *"
> يعنى ممكن آلشخص يتضآيق منهآ مش لإنه شآيفهآ عيب لكن علشآن عآرفهآ بتستخدم لإيه
> ...



توأمتى وحبيبى :t25::t25:

كلامك صحيح يا ايمليا , فيه حاجات بيقولوا عليها عيب والواحد لما يفكر فيها ميبقاش عارف هى عيب ليه ؟ يعنى ايه وجه العيب اللى فيها ؟ 

فاهمه قصدك عن مجهول النسب , وده طبعا حكايته حكاية للاسف 
بس فى دول تانية اللى بيكون مش معروف ليه أب , بيتسمى على اسم والدته او على اسم عائلة والدته عادى ومفيش مشكلة 
لانه من حقه يعيش والغلطة مكانتش غلطته


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عيب لأنه خروج عن الأعراف واللياقة والعادات والتقاليد*
> *مثل بالظبط لما أرد عليكى وأقول :*
> *نعم يا " آنسة "*
> *غير لما أقول ... **نعم يا " بت " *
> ...



كلمة يابت طبعا اهانه لان فيها تحقير والغرض منها التصغير والتحقير 
يبقا زى ما بيقولوا المعنى فى بطن الشاعر 
يبقا مش المشكلة فى أسم الام فى حد ذاته ولا انى اقول لفلان يا ابن فلانه ( كفعل مجرد بعيد عن افكار المجتمع ) ده فعل عيب فى حد ذاته 
انما العيب فى كيفية ترجمة الكلمة فى العقول اللى بتسمع 
وانهم بيفهموها على انها تصغير وتحقير 
يبقا اسم الام مش عيب , واخفائه مش تقديس ليها 
انما استخدامه بالشكل ده هو اللى مشكلة 
لانه بيعنى على حسب ما بسمع انه يا اما تربية واحدة ست او زى ما قالت ايمليا مجهول النسب وفى الحالتين بيعتبروا اهانة للشخص وفى الحالتين بردو تحقير للام وتصغير لدورها فى حياة ابنها وده اللى مضايقنى


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

وعلى فكرة كلمة نعم يا أنسة ممكن بردو تستخدمها كأهانة وتحقير 
تعتمد على المعنى اللى انت تقصده واللى الناس بتفهمه من الكلمة 
طبقا لاعراف المجتمع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

*أنتى طلبتى تسمعى وجهات نظر حوالين الموضوع *
*سمعتيها*
*الا أذا كنتم بتجدوا متعة فى فتح مواضيع لتسخيف*
*آراء الآخرين *
*معاكى باسبورك وعلى الجوازت والهجرة غيرى أسم والدك*
*وبدليه بأسم الأم * ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 مارس 2013)

الام رمز افتخار واعتزاز وليس رمز اهانة
كل سنة وجميع الامهات ىبخير وسعادة


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الام رمز افتخار واعتزاز وليس رمز اهانة
> كل سنة وجميع الامهات ىبخير وسعادة



صحيح يا استاذى هى رمز افتخار وعلشان كده اسمها مش مفروض يكون عورة او عيب 
شكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> كلمة يابت طبعا اهانه لان فيها تحقير والغرض منها التصغير والتحقير


*بالظبط كدة أنتى شايفاها أهانة - وأنا معاكى طبعا متفق *
*واحدة غيرك هتشوفها دلع ( ثقافتها كدة ) *
*كذلك ذكر أسم الأم ( عندنا ) أهانة الغرض منها تحقير*
*وشرحتها *
*لما أقول انا باقدس أمى بعدم عرض أسمها على العامة*
*مش ينفع حد يقولى لأ أنت كدة مش بتقدسها*
*مش ينفع تختارى لى أقدس أية وما قدسش أية *
*سمعتى وجهات النظر ؟*
*نحترمها بقى*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2013)

*


Desert Rose قال:




طيب واللى بيشتم ده تربية مين انشاء الله ؟ اشباح ؟ ولا والده كان متجوز راجل ؟ ايه ده ؟ 

ديه اخرة التعب والحمل والرضاعة والتربية ؟ 

انا نفسى اعرف فين الاهانة فيها ؟ 
وليه لما يحبوا يشتموا حد يقولوا يا ابن سعاد ولا سهير وووو 
لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟ 




أنقر للتوسيع...


سلامو عليكو :smile02 انا جييييييييت :t23: 

المشكلة هنا فى حاجتين ... اولهم مفهومك عن تربية الست .. اما يتقال عن واحد انه " ابن امه " مش معناها ان امه اللى مربياه ماهو معروف ان التربية وظيفة الام مش الاب .. لكن المعنى انه واخد من صفات الستات و لازق لوالدته بزيادة .. يعنى مثلا تلاقى بنت تقول على فلان اللى كان خطيبها سيبته عشان " ابن امه " المقصود بيها ان اى حاجة يجرى يقولها لوالدته و ان والدته هى الحاكم و الآمر الناهى فى اى موضوع .. معدوم الخصوصية و الشخصية .. دة المقصود انه تربية ست مش المقصود بيها مين اللى مربيه .. 

التانية انك انتى نفسك رديتى على نفسك :smile02 



Desert Rose قال:




تعتمد على المعنى اللى انت تقصده واللى الناس بتفهمه من الكلمة طبقا لاعراف المجتمع

أنقر للتوسيع...


اهو لا سحر ولا شعوذة  :smile02 ..اعراف مجتمعنا الشرقى ان اما واحد يناديك باسم والدتك تبقى اهانة .. زى ما واحد يقول يا بت ولا واحدة تقول يا واد .. الكلمة او الاسم فى حد ذاته مفهوش مشكلة لكن المشكلة فى ما وراء الكلمة .. 

و زى ما قالو فى الامثال " كل واحد ينام على الجنب اللى يريحه " انتى معندكيش مشاكل ان حد يناديكى باسم والدتك مفيش مشاكل .. غيرك عنده المكان دة ممنوع الاقتراب أو التصوير ابعدى عنها و متناديش بيها و خلاص .. الحياة سهلة يعنى *


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

> سلامو عليكو :smile02 انا جييييييييت :t23:
> 
> المشكلة هنا فى حاجتين ... اولهم مفهومك عن تربية الست .. اما يتقال عن واحد انه " ابن امه " مش معناها ان امه اللى مربياه ماهو معروف ان التربية وظيفة الام مش الاب .. لكن المعنى انه واخد من صفات الستات و لازق لوالدته بزيادة .. يعنى مثلا تلاقى بنت تقول على فلان اللى كان خطيبها سيبته عشان " ابن امه " المقصود بيها ان اى حاجة يجرى يقولها لوالدته و ان والدته هى الحاكم و الآمر الناهى فى اى موضوع .. معدوم الخصوصية و الشخصية .. دة المقصود انه تربية ست مش المقصود بيها مين اللى مربيه ..


ازيك يا شقاوة 
اه ده معنى انا مكنتش اعرفه ممكن يكون مقصود انه معدوم الشخصية يعنى ومامته متحكمه فيه ؟ 




> *التانية انك انتى نفسك رديتى على نفسك :smile02
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اه انا عارفه انها اعراف المجتمع وانا بستغربلها , ماهى مش علشان اعراف المجتمع تبقا صح ولا طبعا بالضرورة تبقا غلط 
كل حاجة قابلة للمراجعة صح ؟
وزى ما انتى قولتى ان المشكلة فى ما وراء الكلمة 
بس والدتى كانت بتحكيلى ان زمان كان عيب اوى ان حد يعرف اسم الوالدة مش مجرد انه يتقال يا ابن فلانه كشتيمة 
يعنى مجرد معرفة الاسم كان عيب وزى ما يكون عورة 

هههههههه لا متخافيش مش بنادى حد بأسم الام ولا الاب بنادى بأسمه على طول :t23:


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بالظبط كدة أنتى شايفاها أهانة - وأنا معاكى طبعا متفق *
> *واحدة غيرك هتشوفها دلع ( ثقافتها كدة ) *
> *كذلك ذكر أسم الأم ( عندنا ) أهانة الغرض منها تحقير*
> *وشرحتها *
> ...



انا مش اختارت ليك  تقدس ايه ومتقدسش ايه  ارجع لكلامى هتلاقينى بكرر الكلمة ديه فى نظرى مش تقديس 
فى نظرى فى نظرى فى نظرى انا 
مش معنى انى مش متفقة معاك فى الرأى ابقا عايزة افرض رأيى عليك او مش بحترم رأيك 
اظن واضح لاى حد انه لايوجد فى كلامى ليك اى نوع من انواع الاهانة او عدم احترام الرأى


----------



## إيمليــآ (6 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> اما يتقال عن واحد انه " ابن امه " مش معناها ان امه اللى مربياه ماهو معروف ان التربية وظيفة الام مش الاب .. لكن المعنى انه واخد من صفات الستات و لازق لوالدته بزيادة *



شقآوة .. أنآ بيتقآل عليآ " *بنت أبوه**آ* "
فهل دآ معنآهـ إنى مسترجله ولآزقه فيه آلله يرحمه ولآ إيه :smile02


أنآ شآيفة آلموضوع مآ زآل* فك**رة سآيدة* ، آلكلمة نفسهآ معتآد إنهآ عيبة خصوصاً لو بذكر إسم آلأم
لإن آلمعنى لو إتآخد لفظياً أنآ هزعل وهروح أتخآنق دلوقتى ههههـ 



*..* ​


----------



## چاكس (6 مارس 2013)

*مسألة ثقافة .. انا اسم والدتى " حنان " و لا عندى اى مشكلة فى ان حد ينده لى يا " ابن حنان " .. ايه المشكلة ؟ .. بالعكس .. ده انا كــ special case .. انا بكون فخور جدا بوالدتى ... بحب اتذكرها و اذكرها كل وقت و اى وقت .. و لا اى خجل ولا كسوف من انى اقول انا ابن امى حنان .. 
المشكلة فى اللى بيستقبل الكلمة .. 

انا عجبنى ما هو وراء السؤال من معنى .. انا لقط المعنى و حضرتك معاكى حق تتعجبى .. و للأسف لن تجدى من يساير ( تمردك الداخلى .. اسمحى لى ان اسميه تمرد .. لأنه فعلا لا معنى كوننا نردد فقط )  لأنه تربى و نشأ على قواعد و توارثها ايا ما كانت صح او غلط .. 

حضرتك تحبى تيجى معايا و انا بغير الواقع ^_^ 

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (6 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ازيك يا شقاوة
> اه ده معنى انا مكنتش اعرفه ممكن يكون مقصود انه معدوم الشخصية يعنى ومامته متحكمه فيه ؟
> 
> اه انا عارفه انها اعراف المجتمع وانا بستغربلها , ماهى مش علشان اعراف المجتمع تبقا صح ولا طبعا بالضرورة تبقا غلط
> ...



*طبعا كل حاجة قابلة للمراجعة .. زى ما كل الرغبات تحترم .. يعنى حد متمسك ان اسم والدته ميتعرفش و هو عايز كدة خلاص نحترم رغبته و نسيبه فى حاله مش هنقوله انت غلط و دى رجعية .. مادام اللى هو مش بيحب يتعمل فيه مش بيعمله يعنى مادام هو مبيحبش اسم والدته يتعرف ماشى بس ميغلسش و يقول انت اسم والدتك ايه بقا ! دى اسمها غتاتة .. 

و غلاوتك انا لو افتكرت اسم الشخص نفسه بتبقى معجزة :smile02 هفتكر اسم ماماته و باباه منين انا :smile02*


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

چاكس قال:


> *مسألة ثقافة .. انا اسم والدتى " حنان " و لا عندى اى مشكلة فى ان حد ينده لى يا " ابن حنان " .. ايه المشكلة ؟ .. بالعكس .. ده انا كــ special case .. انا بكون فخور جدا بوالدتى ... بحب اتذكرها و اذكرها كل وقت و اى وقت .. و لا اى خجل ولا كسوف من انى اقول انا ابن امى حنان ..
> المشكلة فى اللى بيستقبل الكلمة ..
> 
> انا عجبنى ما هو وراء السؤال من معنى .. انا لقط المعنى و حضرتك معاكى حق تتعجبى .. و للأسف لن تجدى من يساير ( تمردك الداخلى .. اسمحى لى ان اسميه تمرد .. لأنه فعلا لا معنى كوننا نردد فقط )  لأنه تربى و نشأ على قواعد و توارثها ايا ما كانت صح او غلط ..
> ...



اولا اشكرك انك فهمتنى 
واسم والدتك جميل , وحلو انك بتفخر بيه 

هى الفكرة فعلا حاجات توارثناها واحنا مش عارفين ايه اصلها او ايه المشكلة اصلا فيها ؟ وده اللى بتكلم فيه 

هههههههه تغير الواقع مرة واحدة ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طبعا كل حاجة قابلة للمراجعة .. زى ما كل الرغبات تحترم .. يعنى حد متمسك ان اسم والدته ميتعرفش و هو عايز كدة خلاص نحترم رغبته و نسيبه فى حاله مش هنقوله انت غلط و دى رجعية .. مادام اللى هو مش بيحب يتعمل فيه مش بيعمله يعنى مادام هو مبيحبش اسم والدته يتعرف ماشى بس ميغلسش و يقول انت اسم والدتك ايه بقا ! دى اسمها غتاتة ..
> 
> و غلاوتك انا لو افتكرت اسم الشخص نفسه بتبقى معجزة :smile02 هفتكر اسم ماماته و باباه منين انا :smile02*



طبعا كل الرغبات تحترم 
بس انتى كده اخدتى الموضوع فى اتجاه تانى خالص 
انا مش عملت الموضوع وقولت مثلا يلا ياجماعة كل واحد يدخل يقول اسم والدته واللى مش هيقول يبقا رجعى 
الموضوع اصلا مش على انت بتقول اسم والدتك ولا لا واللى مش بيقول اسمها يبقا رجعى 
لا خالص 
الموضوع فى الاساس عن استخدام اسم الام وكأنة عورة او اهانة او شتيمة لما اقول لحد انت ابن فلانة , وبسأل ايه الاهانة فيها ؟ ليه الناس اتربت على ان ديه اهانه ؟ ما هو ابنها فعلا 
وليه الناس بتستخدم اسم الام كأهانة اصلا ؟ 
ده اساس موضوعى 
انما مش موضوعى ان لو حد قالك قول اسم والدتك يبقا لازم تقول كل واحد حر يقول ولا ميقولش 
حد هيسأل حد  عن اسم والدته ولا اخواته ولا حتى اسم باباه هو حر يقول ولا لا هو حر فى اسامى عيلته


----------



## هشام المهندس (6 مارس 2013)

اعتقد والله اعلم هذه موروثات عربيه قديمه
عززها الاسلام وزيدها لتصبح عادات وتقاليد مفروضه في المجتمع




​


----------



## Anas2 (6 مارس 2013)

هذه هي الثقافة البدوية العربية عزيزتي.. اسم الام عيب وانك تقول لشخص انك ابن امك عيب بينما تقله ابن ابوك فده مديح له.. بينما دور الام اهم من دور الاب بكثير فهي اللي بتحمل وترضع وتسهر الليالي كما ان صبر الام على الابناء وتغهمها لهم اكبر بكثير من الاب.. لكن المجتمع سعى لطمس دور المراة في كل المجالات...
 الام  هي التي تعاني الموت حتى يخرج ابنها من بطنها الى الدنيا وفي النهاية يُنسب الطفل للاب.. لا اعرف اجحافا اكثر من هذا...


----------



## girgis2 (6 مارس 2013)

> وليه الناس بتستخدم اسم الام كأهانة اصلا ؟


*الناس جاوبتك على السؤال ده وأنتِ نفسك قولتي المجتمع اللي بيحدد

مهو معروف إن إسم الأم مش إهانة حتى لو أنا مش هقوله

وللعلم: والدتي دي بشوفها أفضل كائن في الوجود وهي أشبينتي في الحياة بالرغم إني ناقر ونقير معاها طول الوقت ههههههه ولو حد قال لي أنت تربية والدتك أنا مش هزعل طالما إنه يقصد إني مشابه ليها في الطباع أو التفكير مش معدوم الشخصية أو حاجة تانية

بس معلش سؤال جه في بالي كدة:
**في البطاقة أو الباسبور ما هو المفروض يكون مكتوب: إسم الأب ولا إسم الأم ؟؟؟؟ من وجهة نظرك وليـــــه ؟؟؟*​


----------



## Anas2 (6 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> * بس معلش سؤال جه في بالي كدة:
> **في البطاقة أو الباسبور ما هو المفروض يكون مكتوب: إسم الأب ولا إسم الأم ؟؟؟؟ من وجهة نظرك وليـــــه ؟؟؟*​


ممكن ارد او مش مسموح؟


----------



## girgis2 (6 مارس 2013)

*ياسيدي رد آيه المشكلة

بس إستأذن من صاحبة الموضوع برضة الأول ههههه

ومتوقع إجابتك على فكرة
*​


----------



## Anas2 (6 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *ياسيدي رد آيه المشكلة
> 
> بس إستأذن من صاحبة الموضوع برضة الأول ههههه
> 
> ...


صاحبة الموضوع مش هتقول شي:smile02:smile02
وكويس انك بتقرا افكار:t25:

هذا الموضوع كان يشغلني من مدة ورايي فيه طبعا لم ينل استحسان اصدقائي:smile02 
عموما بالتاكيد ارى ان الأحق بذلك هي الام فالطفل يخرج من احشائها وليس من احشاء الاب هي اكثر معاناة من اجل ابنها بداية من الولادة والرضاعة والاهتمام (كنت اشتغل ممرض حتى فترة قصيرة بعد ما سئمت من الشغل وتركته:smil6:لذلك انا اكثر معرفة بمعاناة الام وهي تلد وترعاه في سنواته الاولى باعتبارها اخطر السنوات الصحية).. هي الاكثر ارتباطا بابنها والاكثر حنانا عليه وتفهما له فهي الاحق بالنسب من الاب... لا ارى في المقابل اي سبب لكي ينتسب الابن للاب سوى ثقافة ذكوري بحثة فرضت نفسها من مئات السنين واستحودت على كل شيء لتقصي المراة عن كل حقوقها حتى نسب ابنها... 

لو بايدي انا كنت رميت قنبلة نووية على الثقافة الشرقية كلها وريحت الانسانية منه:smile02:smile02


----------



## girgis2 (6 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> صاحبة الموضوع مش هتقول شي:smile02:smile02
> وكويس انك بتقرا افكار:t25:
> 
> هذا الموضوع كان يشغلني من مدة ورايي فيه طبعا لم ينل استحسان اصدقائي:smile02
> ...



*هي دي المشكلة - الحقيقية - مش مشكلة ليه إسم الأم عيب ؟؟
ولا مشكلة مساواة على فكرة

لكن المشكلة الأساسية بتاعتكم هي عقدة الـــ feminist domination

بس أنت قولت رأيك وكان كفاية

آيه اللي خلاك تقول ثقافة ذكورية دلوقتي (كنوع من الإنتقاد) وكأنك أنت الصح وغيرك هو الغلط ؟؟ وليه عايز تفجرها ؟؟

عشان الثقافة السايدة دي مختلفة معاك ؟؟!!!

هل أنت علمك وفهمك هو الصح والباقي كله غلط ؟؟

طب آيه رأيك بقى إن الأسباب اللي بتقولها دي كلها أسباب فسيولوجية وجاية من عند ربنا كدة ومش الست ولا الراجل لهم دخل فيها ولا الست ليها فضل فيها

بالنسبة لموضوع الحمل والولادة والرضاعة ده هل بيحصل كدة من فضل الأم لوحدها ؟؟ ولا ربنا هو اللي خلق الست ست بتركيبها التشريحي والفسيولوجي وخلق الراجل راجل برضة

وعلى فكرة خلق الراجل قبل الست
ومتقوليش إن ده دليل على التطور لأن ده رأي العلم أما علم ربنا محدش يا إبني يعرفه

وخلى الراجل والست - مع بعض - بيشتركوا معاه في عملية الخلق

لو كان دور الراجل مش مهم للدرجة دي في نظرك مكانش ربنا خلاه يشترك معاه في كدة

بتقول إن الأم أكثر حناناً وإرتباطاً بإبنها
هوافقك مع إن دي مش قاعدة لأن ياما آباء بيكونوا أحن من أمهم على أولادهم

بس تفتكر الإبن الولد المراهق ده لو مكانش والده معاه ومهتم بيه وبتربيته وفي نفس الوقت هذا الإبن بيتعلم من والده القدوة الأبوية والرجولة وإزاي يتعامل مع المشاكل المختلفة ويديرها صــح ؟؟ تفتكر لو مكانش كدة هل الإبن ده هيكون راجل بجد وإنسان سوي في المجتمع ؟؟

وبالنسبة أيضاً للإبنة - البنت - هل ترى إنها هتكون شبعانة عاطفياً لو أبوها مش موجود معاها ومهتم بتربيتها ؟؟

*لا ارى في المقابل  *اي سبب* لكي ينتسب الابن للاب سوى ثقافة ذكوري بحثة فرضت نفسها من مئات  السنين واستحودت على كل شيء لتقصي المراة عن *كل حقوقها حتى نسب ابنها... *

*أنت شايف كدة أنت حر
**لكن فيه غيرك برضة شايف غير كدة
ومتقدرش تقول عليهم غلط وأنت صح أو العكس

وفيه برضة ربنا وهو شايف غير الكــــــل
* ​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (6 مارس 2013)

*الاجابة تخلف عقلي و عادات شرقيه لا مبرر لها سوي اخفاء اسم الام و الزوجه كانه سر عسكري حربي و خلاص* *و دي عادات بترجع لايام ما كانت الست عورة فعلا ايام ما كان فستانها و هي مش لابساه و بان علي راجل تاني ما ينفعش تلبسه هههههه*

*اما بالنسبه للشتيمه بالام يا اخي عبود احنا مش محتاجين نعرف اسم الام عشان نخترع شتيمه نابيه و كفايه كميه الشتايم الي بالام عندنا و شتايم قذره جدا فمعرفه اسم الام مش هيفيد فيها ولا هيزود ولا هينقص من قذاره الشتيمه....و حضرتك عارف انه الام لا مقدسه عندنا و لا حاجه كانت و حضرتك عارف احسن مني الشتايم الي بتتقال علي الام شكلها ايه و لولا اننا في مكان محترم جدا كنت اديت حضرتك عينه برينت سكرين لشتايم اليومين دول في كل حتة عن الام و الواحد بيشوفها غصب عنه لانه مش ساكن في صحرا و مش هيعزل نفسه! الام مقدسه دي سنه اربعين دلوقت حضرتك اي حد بيخانق اي حد في الشارع او عاوز يشتم علي جدار شارع حاجه حضرتك عارف امه بتتشتم ازاي و ما تجيش حضرتك تقولي دي اقليه!*

*هو تخلف و عادات متخلفه و خلاص و محدش يجي يقولي اننا تخلف free زي fat free كدا*

*و بس*

*ملحوظه هذا الرد غير موضوعي و غير محايد و اي تشابه له مع الواقع فهو اغرب من الخيال و الي مش عاجبه ردي يقوم عشان ما يتنرفزش*

*مساء الفل....*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

+

هناك فارق بين أن أُبيّن *سبب *ثقافة مجتمع .. وبين أن أنتقد و أرفض هذه الثقافة .. و الحقيقة أن إنتقادي يكون مرجعه هو ثقافتي .. وبالتالي .. إنتقادي لا يخرج عن كونه رؤيتي الشخصية لهذه الثقافة المعيبه ( من وجهة نظري ) وعليه لا يمكنني الحكم في المُطلق بانها ثقافة خاطئة ..

إلا إذا .. إحتكمت في تقييمي لهذه الثقافة محل النقد ، لشيء *ثابت *يتفق عليه الجميع أو الغالبيه .. كمثلاً أن توجد عادة ما يفعلها مجتمع مسيحي لا تليق بتعاليم الكتاب المُقدس.. هنا يكون مرجعي الثابت هو .. الكتاب المقدس .. كي أحكم على هذه العادة بالخطأ .

حد فهم حاجه ؟


----------



## girgis2 (6 مارس 2013)

*كلام مظبوط بس الجدل بيجي عشان مش كل حاجة في الدنيا لها ثوابت عقائدية*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *كلام مظبوط بس الجدل بيجي عشان مش كل حاجة في الدنيا لها ثوابت عقائدية*​



بالطبع .. ولكني قولت : " *إلا إذا .. إحتكمت في تقييمي لهذه الثقافة محل النقد ، لشيء ثابت يتفق عليه الجميع أو الغالبيه* " .. فليس بالضرورة أن يكون أمر عقائدي .. فلو وجد - ضرباً من الخيال - أن 90% من العالم يؤمن أن المناداه بإسم الام هو تحقير .. لكان هذا تحقير .. ليس حجراً على فكر أحد .. ولكن الإنسان "بطبيعته " كائن إجتماعي لا يمكن ان يحيا بفكره هو منعزلاً عن المجتمع خصوصاً لو كانت عادات هذا المجتمع ليست بالامر الحيوي او المصيري ..


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا نفسى اعرف فين الاهانة فيها ؟
> وليه لما يحبوا يشتموا حد يقولوا يا ابن سعاد ولا سهير وووو
> لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟




ظريف الموضوع ومﻻحظة حلوة...

والإجابة بالنسبة لي:

باختصار عشان الأم مرأة....


والمرأة عورة - عيب - ... كملي انتي الليستة بقى...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا مش اختارت ليك  تقدس ايه ومتقدسش ايه  ارجع لكلامى هتلاقينى بكرر الكلمة ديه فى نظرى مش تقديس
> فى نظرى فى نظرى فى نظرى انا


*نظرك ؟؟؟ مالى انا ومال نظرك ..انتى حرة فيه*
*انتى فاتحة موضوع على خلفية مسلسل سعودى*
*يعنى ثقافة شرقية بدوية أسلامية قُح *
*سألتى لية ....شرحنا لك ...دى عادات تقاليد ..أعراف*
*دين *
*تطلع بقى متخلفة شرقية قبلية جنوبية شمالية ...مش قضيتك*
*ناس شايفة ان المرأة عورة ...وعيب ذكر أسمها*
*هما احرار ياجدعان ...اية اللى مضايقك ؟*
*هو السؤال عن خلفية هذه الثقافة ومعناها ؟؟!!!*
*وألا الموضوع ان احنا معانا توكيلات من ربنا نغير له البشرية ؟*
*ونسيرها حسب ثقافتنا أحنا واللى شايفينه أحنا ؟؟*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نظرك ؟؟؟ مالى انا ومال نظرك ..انتى حرة فيه*
> *انتى فاتحة موضوع على خلفية مسلسل سعودى*
> *يعنى ثقافة شرقية بدوية أسلامية قُح *
> *سألتى لية ....شرحنا لك ...دى عادات تقاليد ..أعراف*
> ...



طب وأنت متعصب ليه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اما بالنسبه للشتيمه بالام يا اخي عبود احنا مش محتاجين نعرف اسم الام عشان نخترع شتيمه نابيه*
> *و كفايه كميه الشتايم الي بالام عندنا و شتايم قذره جدا فمعرفه اسم الام مش هيفيد فيها ولا هيزود ولا هينقص من قذارة*​



*وأخوكى عبود ما قالش اننا محتاجين أسم الأم علشان نشتم بيه*
*انا اتكلمت ف الشرق وانتى بتتكلمى فى الغرب*
*



و حضرتك عارف انه الام لا مقدسه عندنا و لا حاجه 
كانت و حضرتك عارف احسن مني الشتايم الي بتتقال علي الام شكلها ايه 


أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا *
*حضرتى مش عارف ...اللى اعرفه ان لو حد قالى يا بن فلانة*
*هفتح قرنه ...لأنه عارف وانا عارف انه بيهيننى *
*اللى مش شايفها اهانة وشاب سييس هاى فاى ...هو حر *
*ماليش دعوة بيه على عينى وراسى هو حر فى نفسه*
*اللى يرضى ان مراته تقوله أنت ابن أمك *
*هو حر برضه ...زى ما سعادته يشوف*
*لكن لو اتقالت لى أنا هديها بالجزمة*
*شرقى بقى متخلف تعملى أية ؟؟؟  *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> طب وأنت متعصب ليه


*مش متعصب ...مفقوع بس*
:999:​


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ناس شايفة ان المرأة عورة ...وعيب ذكر أسمها*
> *هما احرار ياجدعان ...اية اللى مضايقك ؟*
> *هو السؤال عن خلفية هذه الثقافة ومعناها ؟؟!!!*
> *وألا الموضوع ان احنا معانا توكيلات من ربنا نغير له البشرية ؟*
> *ونسيرها حسب ثقافتنا أحنا واللى شايفينه أحنا ؟؟*[/CENTER]



اااااااااااخ...

اهي دي بقى فكرة مرييعة وﻻااازم ارد عليها....
دي متعلقة بالPolitical Correctness اللي الغرب واقع فيها...

وهي انه يرفض يدين الممارسات الخاطئة والمجحفة من الثقافات الأخرى "احتراماً لها"


ﻻ يا عزيزي عبود...

لو فيه ناس حوالينا شايفة انها ﻻزم تحتل العالم وتنوره وتنشر الإيمان فيه.....هنقول واحنا مالنا؟ هم احرار؟
لو فيه ثقافة بتربي العيال السود انهم عبيد واقل من البني ادمين العاديين....هتقول هم احرار هم حرين؟
ما رأيك في ثقافة النازيين؟

كمؤمن بالمساواة والحريات....أي إنسان مظلوم في أي مكان، ﻻ يمكنني السكوت عنه، حتى لو كان ظالمه رباه من صغره أن يحتضن هذا الظلم ويفرح به!


وفكرة مثل ما تطلبه هنا تقتضي بالضرورة احترام فرض النقاب على نساء المسلمين، والأسوأ، احترام رغبتهم في فرض دينهم على العالم


- اي ثقافة فيها ظلم يجب مواجهتها....الظلم (الإخلال بالمساواة) غير مقبول تحت أي مسمى....ولو فيه ثقافة ﻻ تحترم المساواة بين البشر، فهذه الثقافة ﻻ تستحق الوجود أصلاً

Liberté, égalité, fraternité 
الحرية - المساواة - الأخوة   (شعار الثورة الفرنسية)


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> اااااااااااخ...اهي دي بقى فكرة مرييعة وﻻااازم ارد عليها....​



*ومااااااااله .. خوش ع المريييييع*​


> دي متعلقة بالPolitical Correctness اللي الغرب واقع فيها...
> وهي انه يرفض يدين *الممارسات الخاطئة والمجحفة* من الثقافات الأخرى "احتراماً لها"​


*ومين اللى قال لحضرتك انها ثقافات مُجحفة ؟*
*فى شرع مين والا عرف مين ان شاء الله ؟ *
*ولية ما يكونش ثقافتك أنت اللى مُجحفة ...؟!!*
*لية شايف نفسك أنك أنت اللى صح *
*وغيرك غلط ومتخلف ؟*



> ما رأيك في ثقافة النازيين؟


*أيش جاب " طاش مطاش" السعودى للـ " نازية " بالصلاة ع النبى ؟!!* ​


> *كمؤمن بالمساواة والحريات....أي إنسان مظلوم في أي مكان، ﻻ يمكنني السكوت عنه، حتى لو كان ظالمه رباه من صغره أن يحتضن هذا الظلم ويفرح به!*​


*مساواة أية ؟*
*حد جاب سيرة المساواة هنا ؟*
*بنتكلم عن اللى بيقول لواحد يا أبن فلانة – أو أنت تربية مَّرة *
*ياسيدى الناس دى شايفاها ( إهااااااااااااااااااااااانة )*
*عايز تقولى خليه يهينك وانت كمان هينه ؟*
*ماهى مساواة بقى ؟*
*ماهى حرية بقى نعمل حفلة شتايم وأهانات *
​




> وفكرة مثل ما تطلبه هنا تقتضي بالضرورة احترام فرض النقاب على نساء المسلمين، والأسوأ، احترام رغبتهم في فرض دينهم على العالم


*اللى عايزة تلبس نقاب تتنيل  *
*هى "موستكويفة" كدة ...بتحب كدة ...بتتمنظر ..عايزة تحس أنها أنثى مُغلفة *
*أى نيلة ...مالى أنا !!!*
*لكن لما تيجى هى بقى وألا جوزها تقولى خلى مراتك تلبس نقاب هتسمع من المتنقى ياخيار *​


> - اي ثقافة فيها ظلم يجب مواجهتها....الظلم (الإخلال بالمساواة) غير مقبول تحت أي مسمى....ولو فيه ثقافة ﻻ تحترم المساواة بين البشر، فهذه الثقافة ﻻ تستحق الوجود أصلاً
> Liberté, égalité, fraternité
> الحرية - المساواة - الأخوة (شعار الثورة الفرنسية)​


*ملحوظة *
*بنتكلم هنا عن ثقافة ذكر أسم الأم كونه عيب ولماذا *
*النازية والليبرالية الفرنسية التقدمية الوحدوية المشتركة مع ثنى الجزع لأسفل *
*مالهاش أى علاقة بلبن الأم *​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

ايه ده الموضوع كبر اوى كده ليه ؟ :t31:
انا هرد على كل ده ازاى ؟ leasantr ديه عايزة قعدة بقا


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ومااااااااله .. خوش ع المريييييع*
> 
> *ومين اللى قال لحضرتك انها ثقافات مُجحفة ؟*
> *فى شرع مين والا عرف مين ان شاء الله ؟ *
> ...




لا المرة دي مش هتنفع يا عبود 

ركز تاني في كلامك اللي انا اقتبسته ورديت عليه:



> ناس شايفة ان المرأة عورة ...وعيب ذكر أسمها
> هما احرار ياجدعان ...اية اللى مضايقك ؟
> هو السؤال عن خلفية هذه الثقافة ومعناها ؟؟!!!
> وألا الموضوع ان احنا معانا توكيلات من ربنا نغير له البشرية ؟
> ونسيرها حسب ثقافتنا أحنا واللى شايفينه أحنا ؟؟



ثانياً...انا قلت ممارسات مجحفة مش ثقافات مجحفة
عيب يا متر حضرتك اكتر واحد بتقعد توعظنا في دقة الكلام وكده 


- لماذا شايف نفسي صح...لأن ببساطة...المساواة والحريات هي مقياسي...
ولو فرضت انه لا يوجد مقياس لأنهي ثقافة هي الأفضل (وهو ما افترضه) ستنتهي إلى ضرورة عدم التمييز...
ومن هنا تأتي فكرة المساواة...

انه مفيش حاجة تخلينا نعتبر انسان احسن من غيره...
اما الحريات...

فلأنه لا يوجد مقياس او ثقافة تحدد لنا ما الممنوع وما المرفوض...يصبح كل شيء مباح، ما عدا التعدي على حريات الآخرين...



* ثالثاً: اللي جاب النازية لطاش ماطاش.....وانا مستغرب انك مش واخد بالك:

هو: طاش ما طاش بيناقش خجل العرب من اسم الام...ودخلنا منه ان العرب يعتبرون المرأة عورة...
وحضرتك اردت ان نتقبل جميع الثقافات....وانا اعارض هذا...

مثلاً: لن اقبل ثقافة تمارس ختان البنات واقول هم احرار في بناتهم...
لن اقبل ثقافة تسمح بجرائم الشرف...

لن اقبل بثقافة تميز ضد المرأة، او تظلم عرق معين (مثل السود)


للأسباب اللي شرحتها فوق: لو فرضنا ان مفيش مقياس مطلق يقول لنا ايه صح وايه غلط....
فسننتهي إلى ضرورة عدم التمييز، وضرورة عدم تقييد اي حرية...وتصبح حدود اي حرية هي حريات الآخرين..


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

لا ياجماعة لو سمحتوا انا مش عايزة الموضوع يقلب لحرب ثنائية بينكوا 
خلاص كل واحد وضح وجهة نظره واظن نكتفى بكده


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

^ هههههههههههههههههههه بجد موتيني م الضحك يا ديزي.... 

اتعقدتي مننا انتي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 مارس 2013)

*هتلاقى الردود جوة الأقتباس باللون الأزرق ان شاء الله *​


Libertus قال:


> لا المرة دي مش هتنفع يا عبود
> *ننفعها لك يا جونى *
> ركز تاني في كلامك اللي انا اقتبسته ورديت عليه:
> *انا عارف انا قلت أية وعلى أى خلفية*
> ...





> لماذا شايف نفسي صح...لأن ببساطة...المساواة والحريات هي مقياسي...​
> 
> ولو فرضت انه لا يوجد مقياس لأنهي ثقافة هي الأفضل (وهو ما افترضه) ستنتهي إلى ضرورة عدم التمييز...
> 
> ...




*زين والله ...ما جَصرت ...مالها بقى ومال ذكر أسم الأم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


> فلأنه لا يوجد مقياس او ثقافة تحدد لنا ما الممنوع وما المرفوض...يصبح كل شيء مباح، ما عدا التعدي على حريات الآخرين...​




*والله ماجصرت برضه ... مالها بقى ومال ذكر أسم الأم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


> * ثالثاً: اللي جاب النازية لطاش ماطاش.....وانا مستغرب انك مش واخد بالك:​


 
*لا مش واخد أدينى بالى كدة *​


> هو: طاش ما طاش بيناقش خجل العرب من اسم الام...ودخلنا منه ان العرب يعتبرون المرأة عورة...
> 
> وحضرتك اردت ان نتقبل جميع الثقافات....وانا اعارض هذا...​


 

*أنت حر تتقبل أو لا تتقبل أنت حر **وهو أنا قلت غير كدة ....باقولك أنت مالك ومالهم* 

*تاعبينك فى اية يعنى ؟؟؟* 

*أية اللى يقلق منامك فى ان واحد بيعتبر أسم أمه عورة ؟؟؟*​



> مثلاً: لن اقبل ثقافة تمارس ختان البنات واقول هم احرار في بناتهم...
> 
> لن اقبل ثقافة تسمح *بجرائم الشرف...*​


 

*شرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* *هو الختان بقى جريمة شرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*الدولة جرمت الختان وهو ليس بجريمة شرف *
*تندرج تحت بنود إحداث عاهة مستديمة *
*مش تسأل الأول قبل أن تُدلى بما ليس لك به علم ؟*​



> لن اقبل بثقافة تميز ضد المرأة، او تظلم عرق معين (مثل السود)
> 
> للأسباب اللي شرحتها فوق: لو فرضنا ان مفيش مقياس مطلق يقول لنا ايه صح وايه غلط....
> فسننتهي إلى ضرورة عدم التمييز، وضرورة عدم تقييد اي حرية...وتصبح حدود اي حرية هي حريات الآخرين​


*والله ماجصرت برضه ...زين والله زيييييييين* 
*مالها بقى ومال ذكر أسم الأم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
*واحد بيتكسف يا أخى انه يقول أسم أمه *
*بيعتبره عورة يا سيدى *
*عايز تعرف أسم أمه لية ؟ و الا عايزه يقوله لية من الأصل ؟؟؟؟* 
*اية اللى مضايقك تحديدا فى هذه النقطة يعنى ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (6 مارس 2013)

افتكر ياريت ياجماع تحترموا رغبة صاحبة الموضوع 
عايزين تعملوا مناظرة ثنائية مع بعض يبقا فى موضوع منفصل عن ده لو سمحتوا


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

؟!؟!؟!

لا حضرتك فعلاً مش مركز خاااالص النهاردة!

ابوس ايدك ركز!!


لا يدين الممارسات الخاطئة والمجحفة من الثقافات الأخرى احتراماً لها

متهيألي واضحة جدا جدا (اعمل استطلاع رأي لو مش مصدق)  ان كلمة المجحفة عائدة على الممارسات!!
واحتراماً لها ...---لها عائدة على الثقافات.....مش ممكن هاشرح دي كمان يعني




> هو الختان بقى جريمة شرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الدولة جرمت الختان وهو ليس بجريمة شرف
> تندرج تحت بنود إحداث عاهة مستديمة
> مش تسأل الأول قبل أن تُدلى بما ليس لك به علم ؟



- منين جبت ان الختان جريمة شرف؟! حضرتك مصر تفهم على مزاجك وتعمل قال يعني بترد 
دول مثالين مختلفين من ثقافة تظلم المرأة! مش واضحة دي كمان؟ مش ممكن يعني.....


- ثالثاً: اعتقد يعني ... الاقتباس في اول مشاركة ليا بيوضح كويس جداً انا بارد على ايه:

اعتبار المرأة عورة


متهيألي واضحة!!


----------



## Anas2 (6 مارس 2013)

اخ *girgis2* بالهداوة بس احنا مش في حرب مش عارف ليه دايما بتتعصب بسرعة  

ثم لما اجي اقول راي فانا بفترض انه صح وده الطبيعي مش معقول اني بقول راي وانا فاكر انو غلط.. وممكن اغيره لو الطرف ثاني اقنعني بالحجة 
عموما مجمل كلامك هو ربنا وربنا وربنا وانا يا عزيزي لا اؤمن بوجود رب ممكن اؤمن بوجود قوة ما لكن طبعا ليست الاله بمفهوم الاديان الابراهيمية.. وطبعا الاديان للاسف بمجملها جعلت الاصل هو الرجل وليس المراة وهذا عزز الفكر الذكوري الشرقي يكفي لكي يسكت اي رجل امراة ان يذكرها انه خلقت ثانيا..
 لست متاكدا ان المراة خرجت من ضلع الرجل لكن متاكد ان الرجل يخرج من رحم المراة.. 
ذكرت اسبابي الخاصة في كون الام احق بالنسب فماهي اسبابك انت بان الرجل هو الاحق؟؟ انه يصرف على البيت؟ هناك عائلات تعيلها امراة والمراة ناو نزلت لسوق الشغل.. واعرف عائلات كثيرة بعد موت الام تفتت الاسرة لان الرجل غير قادر على التربية مثل الام واصباغ حنانه على الابناء مثلها.. 

فرايي الشخصي انها ثقافة ذكورية عششت في مجتمعنا القذر ليس اكثر...  

هكتفي بالرد ده واعتذر لصاحبة الموضوع عن كل هذا التشتيت....


----------



## Strident (6 مارس 2013)

معلش بقى كنت كتبت الرد قبل ما تكتبي المشاركة دي


----------



## girgis2 (6 مارس 2013)

اخ *girgis2* بالهداوة بس احنا مش في حرب مش عارف ليه دايما بتتعصب بسرعة  

ثم لما اجي اقول راي فانا بفترض انه صح وده الطبيعي مش معقول اني بقول راي  وانا فاكر انو غلط.. وممكن اغيره لو الطرف ثاني اقنعني بالحجة 

*حلوة كلمة الحجة دي !!

على كدة بقى المفروض كل واحد يكون محامي وحٌجة في الشئون القانونية عشان يعرف يقنعكم وإلا كلامكم يبقى هو الصح وإحنا الغلط

مهي المسألة مسألة حجة بقى

أنا مش زعلان من رأيك على فكرة

أنت شايف حاجة معينة ومقتنع بيها أنت حر وقولتهالك قبل كدة

أنا زعلان لما تيجي توصف - مثلاً - المجتمع اللي بيختلف معاك وشايف حاجة تانية غير اللي أنت شايفها بالـــ (القذر)

طيب لـــــيه ؟؟؟ هل علشان مختلف معاهم في الرأي ؟!!!

يعني أي حد مختلف معاك في رأيك ومفرضش عليك رأيه ده يبقى حقك توصفه إنه متخلف وقذر وذكوري و ..... !!!!!!!

على فكرة الإسلوب ده لا هو تحضر ولا حرية
*​عموما  مجمل كلامك هو ربنا وربنا وربنا وانا يا عزيزي لا اؤمن بوجود رب ممكن اؤمن  بوجود قوة ما لكن طبعا ليست الاله بمفهوم الاديان الابراهيمية.. وطبعا الاديان للاسف بمجملها جعلت الاصل هو الرجل وليس المراة


*ياريت بلاش تتكلم عن الأديان وتصدر أحكام عن فلسفتها طالما** أنت لا تؤمن بوجود الإله أو الخالق أصلاً*
*لأنك مهما عملت مش هتفهم فيها حاجة طالما أنت أساساً لا تؤمن بوجود من خلق الراجل وخلق الست بمفهوم تلك الأديان*​
وهذا عزز الفكر الذكوري الشرقي يكفي لكي يسكت اي رجل امراة ان يذكرها انه خلقت ثانيا..
 لست متاكدا ان المراة خرجت من ضلع الرجل لكن متاكد ان الرجل يخرج من رحم المراة.. 
​ ذكرت اسبابي الخاصة في كون الام احق بالنسب فماهي اسبابك انت بان الرجل هو *الاحق*؟؟

*يعني آيه (الأحق) دي؟؟؟

هل ده معناه إننا نلغي دور الراجل بقى طالما هو مش مهم في وجهة نظرك ولا آيه ؟؟؟

طيب مادام كدة وعلى حسب أسمك وكلامك إنك رجل: قول لي ما هي فائدتك أنت أصلاً مع أولادك في المستقبل ؟؟؟

في الغرب قالوها صراحة كدة: نحن لسنا في حاجة للرجال

على فكرة أنا ذكرت بعض أسباب أهمية الأب في حياة الإبن والإبنة. أنت بقى اللي شايفها حاجة أي كلام بالنسبة لدور الست.

لكن أنا لو إبني أو بنتي إنتسبوا لأمهم فده إلغاء لدوري معاهم كأب

هو أنا كان دوري آيه ؟؟ التلقيح والإخصاب للبهيمة ( مش هنقول زوجة وأم في الحالة دي) وخلاص ؟؟!!!!

طالما مليش دور مهم في التربية إلى جانب الأم ؟؟؟

وقولتلك إن دور الست كدة عشان تركيبها البيولوجي والفسيولوجي وده مش فضل من عندها لنفسها ولأولادها

لأن مش هي اللي جعلت تكوينها بالشكل ده مثلاً !!
وكذلك الراجل
*​
انه  يصرف على البيت؟ هناك عائلات تعيلها امراة والمراة ناو نزلت لسوق الشغل..  واعرف عائلات كثيرة بعد موت الام تفتت الاسرة لان الرجل غير قادر على  التربية مثل الام واصباغ حنانه على الابناء مثلها.. 

فرايي الشخصي انها ثقافة ذكورية عششت في مجتمعنا* القذر *ليس اكثر...  

*لا تعليق*​



​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2013)

*يا ريت من فضلكوا يا جماعه نخفف من حدة الحوار شويه 
من حق كل واحد يقول رأيه بدون تجريح ومن واجبه يحترم الرأى المُخالف عنه
أتمنى ميكونشى مصير الموضوع هو الغلق لأننا اكبر من كده
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Anas2 (6 مارس 2013)

انا بتكلم عن المجتمع مش عن افرااااد مش عارف ليه واخذ الموضوع بشكل شخصي؟؟:smil16:
هعلق على بعض النقط اللي مقدرتش استوعبها في ردك
​ 

> *ياريت بلاش تتكلم عن الأديان وتصدر أحكام عن فلسفتها طالما**أنت لا تؤمن بوجود الإله أو الخالق أصلاً*
> *لأنك مهما عملت مش هتفهم فيها حاجة طالما أنت أساساً لا تؤمن بوجود من خلق الراجل وخلق الست بمفهوم تلك الأديان*


ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هو عشان افهم شي لازم اؤمن بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ازاي مش فاهم؟؟؟ هو بتؤمن بشي عشان بتفهمه ولا بتفهمه عشان بتؤمن بيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 


​

> لكن أنا لو إبني أو بنتي إنتسبوا لأمهم فده إلغاء لدوري معاهم كأب


برافو عليك... يعني نقلبها كده.. لو انتسب الابن لابوه فده الغاء لدور الام معاهم كأم.. ايه رايك:t31:



> هو أنا كان دوري آيه ؟؟ التلقيح والإخصاب للبهيمة ( مش هنقول زوجة وأم في الحالة دي) وخلاص ؟؟!!!!


وهي دورها ايه؟؟ الحمل والانجاب وخلاص؟:t31: كلامك بيرد بنفسه على نفسه في تهميش الام في قضية النسب30:

بالنسبة لمسالة قذر ايوة انا شايف المجتمع الشرقي كده ليس لاجل النسب بل لامور اخرى اهم لو مش كان قذر مكنش عالم ثالث ومكنش غارق في الصراعات والدماء والتخلف والجهل والامية وووووو وده رايي اللي انا حر فيه انت شايفه عشرة على عشرة فلة شمعة منورة برضو انت حر مليش دعوة انا.... 
وانا تكلمت عن المجتمع مش شخصنت حدا فمش عارف سبب انزعاجك لهذا الحد؟؟ 

على كل الموضوع تحول لجدلي بحث ونزولا عند رغبة صاحبة الموضوع بعدم التشتيت هنسحب من النقاش 
سلام:hlp:​ ​


----------



## girgis2 (6 مارس 2013)

مش عارف ليه واخذ الموضوع بشكل شخصي؟؟:smil16:

*أنا مش واخد الموضوع بشكل شخصي

أنا حبيت أوضح ليك

إن إسلوبك في الكلام غيــــــــــــر متحضر
*​

هعلق على بعض النقط اللي مقدرتش استوعبها في ردك

*هو بمزاجك بتختار النقط اللي تعلق عليها ؟؟
أوكي
أنا كمان بمزاجي هعلق على اللي هحب - أنــــا - أعلق عليه** ده غير كمان إن ردودك كلها جدلية

ودي مناقشة غبية ومضيعة للوقت وملهاش فايدة ليا

يبقى آيه اللي يخليني أكمل معاك أساساً في الكلام الفارغ ده ؟؟؟؟
*
​وهي دورها ايه؟؟ الحمل والانجاب وخلاص؟:t31: كلامك بيرد بنفسه على نفسه في *تهميش* الام في قضية النسب30:

*أنا بقى شايف غيرك خالص
أنا شايف إن فيه تهميش للراجل مش للست بالشكل ده

لأن محدش يقدر ينكر فضل الأم في التربية حتى لو مش منتسب الإبن أو الإبنة ليها  لكن لما تنسب الإبن للأم يبقى ده تهميش للأب من وجهة نظري**
*​


----------



## Anas2 (7 مارس 2013)

> *هو بمزاجك بتختار النقط اللي تعلق عليها ؟؟
> أوكي
> أنا كمان بمزاجي هعلق على اللي هحب - أنــــا - أعلق عليه** ده *



لقيتها على هواك:smil16:



girgis2 قال:


> *غير كمان إن ردودك كلها جدلية
> 
> ودي مناقشة غبية ومضيعة للوقت وملهاش فايدة ليا
> 
> ...


​ وبيقول ان اسلوبي انا -اللي مفيهوش شخصنة لافراد معينة بل بيتكلم عن المجتمع عموما- هو غير المتحضـــر!!30:30:


----------



## girgis2 (7 مارس 2013)

على كل الموضوع تحول لجدلي بحث و*نزولا عند رغبة صاحبة الموضوع* بعدم التشتيت هنسحب من النقاش 
سلام:hlp:

*واضح جداً طبعاً هذا النزول !!!!!!!!

على العموم أنا مش هغلط تاني وأنزل للمستوى ده من الحوار وأرد
*​


----------



## Anas2 (7 مارس 2013)

ههههههههههههه الله يسامحك اوربنا يسامحك مش عارف كبف بتقولوها 
ماهو بنسحب وفي النهاية بشوف رد اما مستفز او بيفسر كلامي بشكل غلط فبضطر ارجع مش ذنبي انا... 
ومش عارف مين اللي هينزل 
عموما غلطتي انا اللي ابتديت حوار عارف نهايتو :smi411:

منك لله يا روز بتفتحي مواضيع مصيبة:hlp:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 مارس 2013)

استهدو بالله يا جماعه.. 
عدم ذكر اسم الام مش من خلفيه اسلاميه.. الاسلام ما يمنعك تذكر اسم والدتك.. 
هي ممكن عادات موروثه في المجتمعات وفي مجتمع السعودي اللي يتكلم عنه المسلسل طاش ما طاش منقسمين بعض القبائل والعوائل ماتذكر اسماء امهاتهن او اخواتهن على العلن وهذول اللي ينتقدهم طاش ماطاش لانه وجهة نظرهم تختلف.. وبعض القبائل والعوائل ماعندها اي مشكله في 
ذكر اسم الام او الاخت لدرجه ان بعض القبائل الكبيره  والعوائل  تكنو باسم امهاتهم مثل قبائل ( طفلة.. الجهينه .. طرفه .. راضيه .).  .. وماعندهم مشكله
يعني حتى في المجتمع الواحد الناس مقسومه ومختلفه في رايها ماكو اتفاق في كل شئ ..


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

هو مينفعش اى موضوع او حوار يمشى عادى من غير شخصنات وانت كذا وانت كذا ؟ 
انتو مش شايفين ياجماعة كمية المواضيع المغلقة فى المنتدى ؟ 
مش شايفيين اننا عندنا مشكلة كبيرة ؟
مش معنى ياجماعة انى مختلف معاك فى الرأى ابقا ضدك انت شخصيا ومش لازم ولا ضرورى ابقا متفق معاك فى كل ارائك 
الحياة كده ,اختلالالالالاف 
ولو انت شايف انى غلط وعايز تقنعنى برأيك شخصنتك معايا وكلامك بتلميحات مش ظريفة عليا مش هيخلينى اغير رأيى 
بالعكس الشخصنة هتخلينى اتمسك برأيى اكتر حتى لو عارفه انه غلط 

كلامى ده عاااااااااام مش موجه لحد بعينه


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

هشام المهندس قال:


> اعتقد والله اعلم هذه موروثات عربيه قديمه
> عززها الاسلام وزيدها لتصبح عادات وتقاليد مفروضه في المجتمع
> 
> 
> ...




فعلا هى عادات موروثة من الاجداد 
بس اصلها ايه معرفش؟ 
مقدرش اقول ان اصلها الاسلام تحديدا لان مفيش دليل قدامى  على كده


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

Anas2 قال:


> هذه هي الثقافة البدوية العربية عزيزتي.. اسم الام عيب وانك تقول لشخص انك ابن امك عيب بينما تقله ابن ابوك فده مديح له.. بينما دور الام اهم من دور الاب بكثير فهي اللي بتحمل وترضع وتسهر الليالي كما ان صبر الام على الابناء وتغهمها لهم اكبر بكثير من الاب.. لكن المجتمع سعى لطمس دور المراة في كل المجالات...
> الام  هي التي تعاني الموت حتى يخرج ابنها من بطنها الى الدنيا وفي النهاية يُنسب الطفل للاب.. لا اعرف اجحافا اكثر من هذا...



صحيح , لما يقول انت ابن ابوك ده مديح زى مابيقولوا البنت ديه راجل بنت راجل 
طيب وامها فين ؟
وليه ارتبطت الصفات الجيدة من الاخلاق والشرف والامانة بالرجولة فقط ؟ 
ليه متكونش من الانوثة ايضا ؟
يعنى لو قولت ديه بنت امها , ليه لازم تعنى ان مامتها مسيطرة عليها او انها واخدة الصفات السيئة من الام من الدلع والميوعة وصغر العقل ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *الناس جاوبتك على السؤال ده وأنتِ نفسك قولتي المجتمع اللي بيحدد
> 
> مهو معروف إن إسم الأم مش إهانة حتى لو أنا مش هقوله
> 
> ...



جميل اوى ياجرجس ربنا يخليلك والدتك وتناقر معاها على طول:Love_Letter_Send:

بالنسبة لسؤالك , انا شخصيا معنديش تفضيل لحد عن حد 
يعنى لا بفضل الاب على الام ولا العكس 
الاتنين بحبهم جدا والاتنين مهمين جدا فى حياتى والاتنين ليهم نفس الدور ونفس الاهمية فى حياتى 
فمن وجهة نظرى انا , هيبقى افضل لو اتحط اسمهم هما الاتنين فى اسمى وده بيحصل فعلا فى  دول كتير وانا شايفة من وجهة نظرى ان ده صح 
يبقا لا همشنا الاب ولا همشنا الام , لان هما الاتنين ليهم دور متساوى ومهم فى حياة اولادهم 

وعلى فكرة لو هنتكلم من الكتاب المقدس فالكتاب المقدس بيؤكد على دور الام 
حد يعرف ياجماعة يوأب بن صروية ؟ رئيس جيش الملك داود بحاله ؟
طيب اكيد عارفين ان صروية ديه مش راجل ديه اخت داود 
وفى كلللللللل الكتاب المقدس يوأب واخواته التلاته اللى كانوا مهمين جدا فى حياة رجل الله داود ( يوأب وابيشاى وعسائيل ) بينسبهم الكتاب لامهم صروية 
حد يعرف ليوأب هو واخواته اسم تانى غير اولاد صروية ؟ 

طيب فى اسفار الملوك الاول والتانى واخبار الايام الاول والتانى 
لما بيجيب قصة حياة ملك من ملوك شعب الله , بيجيب طبعا اسم والده الملك اللى قابله واسم والدته 
ويقول الملك فلان وامه فلانة 
الله مكانش عنده اى حرج او مشكلة فى الوحى المقدس انه يجيب اسامى الامهات , مع انه كان ممكن ميجبهاش 
بس مرة واحد من مفسرين الكتاب المقدس , قال ان ده اولا تكريما لدور الام فى حياة ابنها 
والحاجة التانية انه بيركز على ان لو الشخص ده كان ملك كويس او وحش ده مش بس بيرجع لدور الاب وحياته انما دور الام كمان 

ودلوقتى مفيش حد يقدر يقول على يوأب ابن صروية رئيس جيش الملك داود انه كان ابن امه او انه كان شخص متدلع ولا من غير شخصية 

واعتقد ان الوحى المقدس لو كان شايف فيها اى حرج على يوأب واخواته انهم ينتسبوا فى الوحى المقدس لوالدتهم مكانش هيعمل كده


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الاجابة تخلف عقلي و عادات شرقيه لا مبرر لها سوي اخفاء اسم الام و الزوجه كانه سر عسكري حربي و خلاص* *و دي عادات بترجع لايام ما كانت الست عورة فعلا ايام ما كان فستانها و هي مش لابساه و بان علي راجل تاني ما ينفعش تلبسه هههههه*
> 
> *اما بالنسبه للشتيمه بالام يا اخي عبود احنا مش محتاجين نعرف اسم الام عشان نخترع شتيمه نابيه و كفايه كميه الشتايم الي بالام عندنا و شتايم قذره جدا فمعرفه اسم الام مش هيفيد فيها ولا هيزود ولا هينقص من قذاره الشتيمه....و حضرتك عارف انه الام لا مقدسه عندنا و لا حاجه كانت و حضرتك عارف احسن مني الشتايم الي بتتقال علي الام شكلها ايه و لولا اننا في مكان محترم جدا كنت اديت حضرتك عينه برينت سكرين لشتايم اليومين دول في كل حتة عن الام و الواحد بيشوفها غصب عنه لانه مش ساكن في صحرا و مش هيعزل نفسه! الام مقدسه دي سنه اربعين دلوقت حضرتك اي حد بيخانق اي حد في الشارع او عاوز يشتم علي جدار شارع حاجه حضرتك عارف امه بتتشتم ازاي و ما تجيش حضرتك تقولي دي اقليه!*
> 
> ...



ايوة ياتروث انا بشوف شتايم كتيرة بالام وكلها شتايم مش كويسة ابدا 
بس حلوة تخلف free ديه هههه


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> +
> 
> هناك فارق بين أن أُبيّن *سبب *ثقافة مجتمع .. وبين أن أنتقد و أرفض هذه الثقافة .. و الحقيقة أن إنتقادي يكون مرجعه هو ثقافتي .. وبالتالي .. إنتقادي لا يخرج عن كونه رؤيتي الشخصية لهذه الثقافة المعيبه ( من وجهة نظري ) وعليه لا يمكنني الحكم في المُطلق بانها ثقافة خاطئة ..
> 
> ...



كلامك صحيح وانا فى كل كلامى كنت بقول من وجهة نظرى او انا شايفة 
مقولتش لحد انت لازم تشوف كده 
وجه نظرى ان اخفاء اسم الام تهميش ليها ولدورها وحكاية ان لما حد يقول لحد يا ابن فلانة ديه شتيمة , ديه فى حد ذاتها تحقير للام جدا ولدورها 
واظن ان من حقى انى اشوف كده لان ديه وجهات نظر 
والحاجة التانية انى بنت 

عادات المجتمعات تختلف طبعا من مجتمع للتانى ومفيش مجتمع متفق مع التانى على اشياء ثابته 
انما فيه اشياء وقيم ثابته بين البشر مش بس بنعرفها من خلال معرفة المسيح انما بنعرفها من خلال الضمير اللى هو صوت الله جوه الانسان 
يعنى اعتقد ان كل البشر يتفقوا ان لازم يكون فيه مساواة بين الناس اصحاب البشرة البيضاء والسوداء 
وان مفيش عرق افضل من عرق وان الكل متساوى فى نظر الله ولازم يكونوا متساويين فى المجتمع 
وعلى هذا الاساس مينفعش اجى اقول ان عملية المساواة بين الاعراق تخضع لقيم المجتمع ومفيش قيم ثابته 

طيب واذا كانت قيم المجتمع عنصرية ؟ نسيبها زى ماهى ؟ ولا نعبر عن رأينا فيها ونحاول تصحيح النظرة ؟ 

لو كان كده ,يبقا مكانش مثلا هيكون فيه واحد زى مارتن لوثر كينج الى دفع حياته دفاعا عن قضية السود فى امريكا 
ويعتبر رمز من رموز التنوير فى العالم كله 
ولا هيكون فيه واحد زى نيلسون مانديلا وكان لغاية دلوقتى جنوب افريقيا بتحكم بعنصرية الاقلية البيضاء 

انا معنديش مشكلة اوى فى موضوع تسمية الابناء رسميا وبينتسبوا لمين 
انا مشكلتى فى النظرة لاسم الام 
لان الموضوع بيحمل وراه مش مجرد اخفاء او تقليل من مجرد اسم 
انما بيحمل وراه معانى من تحقير كيان الام نفسه 
وده اللى عندى مشكلة معاه وبستغرب ليه 

بالنسبة لكتاب المقدس فأنت اكيد عارف ان هدف الله فى الكتاب هو خلاص الانسان ومش الانشغال بأمور جانبية زى النسب واسم الاب والام 
فالكتاب المقدس بيتعامل مع العصر اللى هو فيه كما هو دون محاولة الدخول فى متاهات تغيير هذا العصر والانشغال عن القضية الاساسية وهى خلاص الانسان وعلاقته بالله لانك اذا كنت عايز تغير المجتمع والعصر اللى انت فيه ابدأ بتغيير الانسان رجعله قيم العدل والمساواة والجمال والمحبة من خلال علاقة صحيحة مع الله وساعتها من خلال علاقته بالله هو نفسه الانسان ده هيغير المجتمع وده اللى عمله الكتاب المقدس  
العصر اللى فيه سائد النظام الابوى بيتعامل معاه كما هو لانه مش انشغال الله فى الدخول فى متاهات جانبية , خطة الله الاساسية المعلنة فى الكتاب المقدس هى خلاص الانسان


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> استهدو بالله يا جماعه..
> عدم ذكر اسم الام مش من خلفيه اسلاميه.. الاسلام ما يمنعك تذكر اسم والدتك..
> هي ممكن عادات موروثه في المجتمعات وفي مجتمع السعودي اللي يتكلم عنه المسلسل طاش ما طاش منقسمين بعض القبائل والعوائل ماتذكر اسماء امهاتهن او اخواتهن على العلن وهذول اللي ينتقدهم طاش ماطاش لانه وجهة نظرهم تختلف.. وبعض القبائل والعوائل ماعندها اي مشكله في
> ذكر اسم الام او الاخت لدرجه ان بعض القبائل الكبيره  والعوائل  تكنو باسم امهاتهم مثل قبائل ( طفلة.. الجهينه .. طرفه .. راضيه .).  .. وماعندهم مشكله
> يعني حتى في المجتمع الواحد الناس مقسومه ومختلفه في رايها ماكو اتفاق في كل شئ ..




ميرسى ياهيفاء على المعلومة عن مجتمع السعودية 
الصراحة لازم اوضح حاجة 
الناس فهمت من خلال كلامى على طاش ما طاش ان غرضى اسأل عن مجتمع السعودية او اتكلم عنه وده مش صحيح 
انا استخدمت طاش ما طاش كمدخل كوميدى للموضوع زى ما بيقولوا Ice breaker لكن انا مش من السعودية ولا عمرى عشت فيها علشان اتكلم عنها


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ظريف الموضوع ومﻻحظة حلوة...
> 
> والإجابة بالنسبة لي:
> 
> ...



ممكن فعلا يكون بيرجع للسبب ده 
وده هو مشكلتى 
مشكلتى مش مجرد اسم يتقال ولا لا 
مشكلتى هو ماوراء استخدام الاسم بالطريقة ديه 
لان ده بيحمل تحقير وتقليل من دور الام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 مارس 2013)

عادي ياروز مثل ذي المواضيع بتنفتح كمان في منتدياتنا وبتحصل فيها معارك بين المؤيديين والمعارضين وكلا له وجهة نظره بس طبعا مثل ما قلتي ماتوصل ابداء وجهة النظر لحد الشخصنه..



> لان الموضوع بيحمل وراه مش مجرد اخفاء او تقليل من مجرد اسم
> انما بيحمل وراه معانى من تحقير كيان الام نفس


ه 
 مش بالضروره يا روز لان اللي مع او الضد يقدس امه مو لازم اللي مايذكر اسمها يعني يحتقرها او يحتقر كيانها ممكن يحترم المراه اكثر من اخر يجهر باسم المراه ليل ونهار لكن ما يحترمها.. ظني مافيش قاعده نحكم من خلالها على الناس.. زائد ان الواحد تلقائيا يذكر اسم والده لكن اسم والدته نادر مايذكر لعدم الحاجه لذكره  فيستغرب اذا احدهم ساله عن اسم والدته.. دي مش تبريرات لكن اسبابهم ووجهات نظرهم كذا


----------



## Desert Rose (7 مارس 2013)

> عادي ياروز مثل ذي المواضيع بتنفتح كمان في منتدياتنا وبتحصل فيها معارك بين المؤيديين والمعارضين وكلا له وجهة نظره بس طبعا مثل ما قلتي ماتوصل ابداء وجهة النظر لحد الشخصنه..


 

تمام حبيبتى هى وجهات نظر وزى ما قولتى اختلافى مع حد فى رأيه مش يدينى الحق انى اهين شخصه واسيب النقاش فى رأيه المطروح وامسك فى شخصه هو 
ه 



> مش بالضروره يا روز لان اللي مع او الضد يقدس امه مو لازم اللي مايذكر اسمها يعني يحتقرها او يحتقر كيانها ممكن يحترم المراه اكثر من اخر يجهر باسم المراه ليل ونهار لكن ما يحترمها.. ظني مافيش قاعده نحكم من خلالها على الناس.. زائد ان الواحد تلقائيا يذكر اسم والده لكن اسم والدته نادر مايذكر لعدم الحاجه لذكره  فيستغرب اذا احدهم ساله عن اسم والدته.. دي مش تبريرات لكن اسبابهم ووجهات نظرهم كذا


صحيح متفقة معاكى 
طبيعى مش بالضرورة مفيش قاعدة عامة اقدر امشيها على كل البشر 
واكيد مش كل اللى بيمشى يقول اسم والدته يبقا فعلا بيحترمها ولا العكس 
وعلى فكرة انا وضحت قبل كده انى مش غرضى من الموضوع ان كل واحد لازم يقول اسم والدته بالعافية 
كل واحد حر فى اسامى عيلته عايز يقول اوكى مش عايز بردو اوكى 

انما انا بتكلم عن حاجة بنشوفها ونسمعها كتير وهو استخدام اسم الاسم كشتيمة ( يا ابن فلانه ) وكأن اسمها حاجة عيب لو اتقال فى العام يبقا شتيمة واهانة للشخص وان ده يبقا ثقافة سائدة 
هو ده اللى بتكلم فيه 
لكن مليش دعوة مين يقول اسم والدته ومين ميقولش وكل واحد ليه اسبابه ممكن ميكونش بيقلل من شأنها بس مش عايز يقول 
هو حر 
هو مش داخل تحقيق


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 مارس 2013)

> انا بتكلم عن حاجة بنشوفها ونسمعها كتير وهو استخدام اسم الاسم كشتيمة ( يا ابن فلانه )
> وكأن اسمها حاجة عيب لو اتقال فى العام يبقا شتيمة واهانة للشخ



انا بئى كده فهمت عليكي.. الناس دول متخلفين لا دين ولا عادات ترضى بها ولا قانون ولا فطره تسمح بكذا حتى لو الام سيئه مايصير اهانتها فمابالج استخدام اسمها كشتيمه؟بسال هل اسمها يعتبر شتيمه بحد ذاته ولا بيعيروه في حاجه او خصله سيئه في امه؟ اذا خصله سيئه ممكن الاب يكون سيئ ليه ماينادونه باسمه؟   اظن البعض بيخبي اسم مامته عشان المتخلفين ما يشتموها .. من كثر حبهم لوالدتهم واحيانا محبة الوالده تفوق محبة الوالد


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 مارس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> فعلا هى عادات موروثة من الاجداد
> بس اصلها ايه معرفش؟
> مقدرش اقول ان اصلها الاسلام تحديدا لان مفيش دليل قدامى  على كده





العادات والتقاليد ليس من السهوله تغييرها وبالاخص تلك الموروثه فالنقاش فيها عقيم


وعندما تكون موروثه من الاجداد فاصلها معروف
وفي كلامي لم اقل اصلها من الاسلام بل الاسلام زيدها وحدد لها مواصفات معينه وبالاخص المذكور هنا حول تسمية الشخص باسم امه كنوع من الشتيمه


اما الادله على ذلك فما اكثرها


فمحمد مخترع الدين الاسلامي ولد من ام بدون اب وبوقت غير منطقي وموضوع هذا سبب له مشاكل في نفسيته ملازما له

ولا استبعد انه كان يتعرض لشتيمه بسبب سلوكيات امه المتوفاة في صغره

ويمكن الاستنتاج والربط للتاكد انها موروثات عززها الاسلام بشخص محمد وفلسفته واحاديثه ....
​


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 مارس 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش متعصب ...مفقوع بس*
> :999:​



سيبك يا عم وكبّر .. خد ولع دي


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 مارس 2013)

انا اسفه روز ماكان ودي اخرب موضوعج بس انتي شايفه الحال


----------



## Desert Rose (8 مارس 2013)

الموضوع خرب فعلا ياهيفاء 
انا هطلب اغلاقه 
باى


----------

